# headphone buzzing/interference



## bluesguyjon (Sep 1, 2008)

There's a problem I've had with both desktops I have owned in the past, and I'd like to find out the source.

I just bought an X-Fi Xtreme Audio to replace my crappy onboard audio, and there's one problem that I've found so far. Whenever I use the front headphone jack on my Antec 300 case, I get a constant clicking sort of static buzz in the background. Also, every few seconds, there's a higher pitched sound that comes in. If I had to peg it I'd guess it sounds like a hard drive spinning. It's almost like I hear the inner workings of my computer. It's very annoying, and I'd like to know how to fix it. I already have the latest drivers intalled.

My headphones aren't cheap, they're a pair of Sennheiser HD280 Silvers, so I don't think they're the problem. Sometimes, the buzzing never goes away, unless it's masked by much louder noises, say in a movie or a game. Other times, it's not present UNLESS I start a movie or a game. The higher pitched noise is always present, though.

I've triple checked the HDA connector that goes from the front ports to the sound card, but it's solid. Using any of the back output ports with my headphones or speakers, this does not happen.

This had also happened 1: with that onboard audio I mentioned, and 2: on my older Dell computer before I built this one, but I don't remember it being as bad. It was still with the front headphone jack (when I use front here I'm talking about the one on the front of the tower). I'd like to get this issue taken care of so I can use my headphones as they were meant to be!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

If it's happened with two different PC's then it might be that the wall socket that your PC/surge protector is plugged into isn't properly grounded. Try plugging into a different wall outlet.


----------

